# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Tank and stand from Malaysia

## eric6363

Hi Folks, 

Just bought 2 of the 4-feet x 2-feet x 1.5-feet 8mm tanks from Johor RM180 each. 
Also had the stainless steel stand made for RM600. 
Total is RM960 = S$400 approx. 

As you can see from the photo, the tanks are braced at the top and bottom. 
I intend to keep angelfish on top and goldfish below.

----------


## seanskye

Beautiful setup! I love the polished look...

----------


## alien54d

wow, nice

you can keep many many fish

many many hours of enjoyment  :Well done:

----------


## Star-flog

The stainless steel stand looks very neat and got designer feel. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## David Moses Heng

mind sharing the contact?

----------


## eric6363

Hi everyone, thanks for the feedback.
I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the stainless steel stand.
The maker obviously is very experienced in making these beautiful stands for fish tanks. 
I should have taken a photo of the stand before I put the fish tanks in - it looks really neat! 

I will get the contact for the stand maker, and for the fish tank, from my Johor friend and post it here shortly.

I do not plan to have a planted tank because, as you can see in the photo, I already have lots of plants in the garden.

----------


## adeguay

Any problem when you brought this in during custom?

You pay any tax?

----------


## eric6363

Bringing the tanks and stand in from Johor, the Malaysia customs tried to "tax" us - how absurd! 
Of course we did not pay.

As my JB friend was driving, we can bring in S$400 worth of goods without tax.
The 2 tanks and the stand were brought in 2 separate trips, so no GST in Singapore.

PS : In Pasir Ris Farmway, No. 63, there is a shop selling a similar setup but bigger, 
2 of the 6-feet x 2.5-feet x 2-feet tanks with a stainless steel stand for $2500 includes delivery.
Was considering that, but that is too big for us.

----------


## Luc Tango

hmmm, so we actually have to bring it over ourselves then? don't think I can ever bring this over to singapore unless I drive a lorry.  :Mad: 

the stand really does look great!

----------


## stormhawk

Aside from the tanks, the stand is superb.  :Wink:

----------


## rent_broker

Very well made s/steel stand. Good deal.. :Razz:

----------


## Fuzzy

Wow you transported it yourself? Very good deal.
I agree that stand looks very well made. Are those wooden planks or Styrofoam you're using to cushion the tanks?

Wonder how much it would cost to have it delivered to Singapore. Most of us don't have access to a van/lorry that can go to and fro across the causeway.

----------


## eric6363

Hi Everyone, we transported them back in a SUV or MPV in separate trips.
Styrofoam was provided by the tank maker for cushioning.

Sorry for the delay in giving you the contact for the stand maker and tank maker.
My JB friend lost the contact, but he will go get it again. 
I will post here as soon as I have it. Sorry about this.

----------


## cyruslaguna

looks huge...what's the dimension?

----------


## sheng

Tank size stated in the 1st posting  :Smile: 



> looks huge...what's the dimension?

----------


## sheng

Very good price for the stainless steel stand.
Wonder how much they quote for 5 x 2, 2 teirs.

----------


## eric6363

So sorry for the delay. 
Here is the stainless steel stand manufacturer contact : 
Techstel Products 07-3547885 Mobile 0197797163.

----------


## stonespot

I believe the stainless steel is of a high grade quality. I got the information from one of my favourite LFS was that normally the local using low grade ones hence high chance corrosion for hollow rods.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> So sorry for the delay. 
> Here is the stainless steel stand manufacturer contact : 
> Techstel Products 07-3547885 Mobile 0197797163.




time to take action. :Grin:

----------


## eric6363

I took a photo of my friend's stand yesterday - his is exactly the same as mine.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I took a photo of my friend's stand yesterday - his is exactly the same as mine.



mind sharing where you got your turtles from... I use to have them.

3 of them in fact measuring about 1.5 feet.

----------


## limz_777

> Wow you transported it yourself? Very good deal.
> I agree that stand looks very well made. Are those wooden planks or Styrofoam you're using to cushion the tanks?
> 
> Wonder how much it would cost to have it delivered to Singapore. Most of us don't have access to a van/lorry that can go to and fro across the causeway.



dont think van or lorry are allow to enter across the causeway , unless with special permits ?

----------


## Emozz

Wonder if they willing to do delivery to singapore if we purchase from them and top up delivery charges?

----------


## eric6363

Hi Altum_Lover76, I have no idea as those are not my turtles. 
I do know that the pet shops in Malaysia sell all kinds of animals, not sure if you can bring them to Singapore.

Hi Emozz, can you call the number I posted and ask them? 
Apparently they can, I just do not know how much is the delivery charges.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi Altum_Lover76, I have no idea as those are not my turtles. 
> I do know that the pet shops in Malaysia sell all kinds of animals, not sure if you can bring them to Singapore.


Thanks. 
I saw at one of the shops near tebrau market selling alligator snapper and a few other exotics...

Definetly cannot bring in...

----------


## Fuzzy

> dont think van or lorry are allow to enter across the causeway , unless with special permits ?


Yeah, Singapore goods vehicles must be registered with or part of a Malaysian company to go across the causeway. Silly.

----------


## bio_aquatic

> So sorry for the delay. 
> Here is the stainless steel stand manufacturer contact : 
> Techstel Products 07-3547885 Mobile 0197797163.


Bro, is Techstel Products also the tank manufacturer?

----------


## juke

I know that Nanyang fish farm in Kulai has lots of exotic turtles, tortoise, stingrays for sale. Price wise very, very tempting, but dare not to take the risk in bring them back here. Sure to get into deep shit.

----------


## eric6363

> Bro, is Techstel Products also the tank manufacturer?


No - the tank manufacturer is a separate company, 
and I have not been able to get hold of the contact. 
I will try to get the contact within these 2 weeks. 
Very sorry.

----------


## bio_aquatic

Its o.k., if you got the information, just let me know who the tank manufacturer is. I might want to buy fish tank(s) too.
Thank you so much.

----------


## eric6363

Here's the fish tank manufacturer details. 
Once more, my apologies for this long-delayed information.

New Oasis Tropical Fish
No. 8, 9, 11 & 12, 
Jalan Sri Mutiara 1 
Taman Mutiara
81800 Ulu Tiram
Johor
Tel : 07-881 2418
Email : [email protected]

The fish shop is in 2 of the units in the address above.
The fish tank shop is in the other 2 units.

They can customise any size tank for you, any thickness.
They can even do a glass stand that is integrated to the fish tank.
They have a sample behind the desk in their shop. 
Please contact them directly for any quotations or any questions 
like whether they can deliver to Singapore.

----------


## bio_aquatic

Thank you so much Eric. You have been a great help. Will look for the shop during one of these coming saturdays.

----------


## bezz

I'm interested in getting a stainless steel stand for 2ft tank. Anyone interested to order together?  :Smile:

----------


## eric6363

> Thank you so much Eric. You have been a great help. Will look for the shop during one of these coming saturdays.


My pleasure. Glad to be able to offer an option other than Singapore, where everything is so expensive, 
and quality (of the stand) not as good as Malaysia. 

Please note that the stainless steel stand maker can make other things too, not just fish tank stand.

----------


## rascal

hi, im interested in the stainless steel. do you know the website for it?

thanks.. by the way nice finishing man :Smile:

----------


## eric6363

I am not aware of any website.
Please see their contact info in my post dated 11 Dec 2009...

----------


## rascal

saded, im a student with no driving license :Sad:  really want it for my 4 feet!! by the way thank for sharing

----------


## eric6363

Try calling them and ask if they will deliver.

----------


## johannes

Please refrain from posting topics related to AVA banned pets in this thread.

----------


## eric6363

A quick update - my 4ft x 1.5ft x 2ft 8mm tank was placed at the porch, partially under the rain. 
During the rainy season, the top tank was filled to the brim, and it cracked all the way to the bottom.
Even the bracing cracked. So 8mm is not strong enough if your tank is 2ft deep. 
Fortunately, I trusted my instincts, having read so many horror stories in this forum, and placed the tanks at the porch, not inside the house.
I would have slashed my wrists had it been inside the house and the water leak from the cracked tank flooded the living room.

----------


## bossteck

Sorry to hear that.
Yup, 8mm is definitely pushing it for a 4footer. The amount of water didn't helped. 
We learn from our mistakes.

----------


## jjchew

HI Eric
Do they made wooden cabinet ?
tks

----------


## eric6363

Got my replacement tanks - same size as before 4ft x 1.5ft x 2ft but using 10mm glass this time, RM460 (S$190) per tank. 
This is much more expensive than using 8mm (RM180 only), but as you already know, 8mm is not thick enough for 4ft long and 2ft deep tank.
They deliver to Singapore, includes GST, S$100 for the first tank, S$20 additional for the second tank.

----------


## marx

Hi eric, any idea if they can deliver the stand to singapore if i order from them? is the number still valid? tried calling but no one answer.

----------

